# Market for Japanese Tattoo Designs



## manydirections (Jul 26, 2010)

I am working with a tattoo artist in Japan to create t-shirts of his original artwork. The shirts will be dye sublimation printed. Do you think there is a market or "niche" for this in the US? I don't see many dye sublimation shirts....very original illustrations.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Given the interest in tattoos these days I would be surprised if there wasn't an interest in these designs, even the Japanese tattoos are known about these days though partly due to their connection with Japanese gangsters. The only problem would be the marketing but that's nearly always the case. If you crack that then I'm sure they will sell.


----------



## manydirections (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks...planning on marketing the originality and the history behind these types of designs.


----------



## eljeffe77 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm kinda shivering at the thought of this. Ed Hardy's EXCELLENT tattoos were ruined by the Christian Au-Douchier clothing line. Now I can't look at an Ed Hardy tattoo without shuddering. Just don't over-price the stuff, and you'll do ok- lol.

Jeff


----------

